# John Kerry a real gun expert!



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Keep your finger off the trigger until ready to shoot Herman Munster


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

What a beaut! Just like the movies...we learned the lesson in Longmeadow a few years back when a senior trooper shot a boot in the a-double! 

I reckon it's a good thing charlie was running away when our hero JFK shot him in the back! Probably tripped and had his finger on Mr. Trigger!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

dcs2244 @ Thu Sep 23 said:


> I reckon it's a good thing charlie was running away when our hero JFK shot him in the back! Probably tripped and had his finger on Mr. Trigger!


 :L: :L: :L: :L:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Easy on JFK in this one guys. Rumor has it he was simply practicing for his upcoming hunting trip with TahRayZah.... Yeah, in fact he had just bought her a brand new fur coat &amp; hat for the excursion in the woods... :twisted:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

John Kerry visits a school classroom. They are in the middle of a discussion related to words and their meanings. The teacher asks Mr. Kerry if he would like to lead the discussion on the word "tragedy." So the illustrious Senator asks the class for an example of a tragedy. 

One little boy stands up and offers: "If my best friend, who lives on a farm, is playing in the field and a tractor runs him over and kills him that would be a 'tragedy'." "No," says Kerry, "that would be an accident". 

A little girl raises her hand: "If a school bus carrying 50 children drove over a cliff, killing everyone inside, that would be a tragedy." "I'm afraid not," explains Mr. Kerry. "That's what we would call a 'great loss'. 

The room goes silent. No other children volunteered. Kerry searches the room. "Isn't there someone here who can give me an example of a 'tragedy'?" Finally, at the back of the room a small boy raises his hand. In a quiet voice, he says: "If your campaign plane, carrying you, Mr. Kerry, were struck by a 'friendly fire' missile and blown to smithereens, that would be a 'tragedy'." 

"Fantastic!" exclaims Kerry. "That's right. And can you tell me why that would be a 'tragedy'?" "Well," says the boy "because it certainly wouldn't be a 'great loss' and it probably wouldn't be an 'accident' either.


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

HousingCop @ Thu Sep 23 said:


> John Kerry visits a school classroom. They are in the middle of a discussion related to words and their meanings. The teacher asks Mr. Kerry if he would like to lead the discussion on the word "tragedy." So the illustrious Senator asks the class for an example of a tragedy.
> 
> One little boy stands up and offers: "If my best friend, who lives on a farm, is playing in the field and a tractor runs him over and kills him that would be a 'tragedy'." "No," says Kerry, "that would be an accident".
> 
> ...


That is great!!!!!!


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

Very true indeed!


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

:lol: that was funny


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

It's not a suprise to me how little he knows about guns. And he is campaigning for support based on the fact that he served in Vietnam. Even in the words he had about the AWB, saying that people would be able to go out and buy AK-47s and Uzi's. If anyone wants to get people stired-up about guns they mention "AK-47". Although 85% out there don't understand what a real AK-47 is, they understand that it is associated with terrorists. Personally I would expect better knowledge from a veteran on the subject of firearms. Just because the ban has sunset it doen't mean that you can go out and buy a full auto AK-47. You can go out and buy certain Kalishnikov actioned rifles that have legally been converted to US standards. You've also been able to buy these for the whole length of the ban, they just couldn't have flash supressors, bayonet lugs, or folding stocks. I just don't care for people trying to incite fear in the sensitive people on a given day when they are at no greater risk then in the ten years past.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

sarge439 @ 24 Sep 2004 01:47 said:


> :lol: that was funny


SARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You stole my avatar
:?


----------

